# Makro Frage



## Delta2706 (13. September 2019)

Hallo! 
Ich lese mich mit Classic erstmals in Makros ein, allerdings ist das Ganze doch etwas verwirrender als gedacht, mit dem ganzen GCD Müll ...

Kurze/knappe Frage:

Ist es möglich, dass z.B Frostblitz nach Starten des Makros permanent hintereinander gecastet wird ?

lg


----------



## Laudian (13. September 2019)

Nein, die Regeln zu WoW Makros sind: Ein Click, eine Aktion. Nur wenn etwas keinen Global Cooldown auslöst, kannst du mehrere Dinge auf einmal aktivieren, z.B. Schmuckstücke.


----------



## Laudian (13. September 2019)

Blizzard schrieb:
			
		

> Macros themselves are not the problem, but various scripts that can be run with the program are. *The question here is “can I be banned for using AutoHotkey” and the answer remains “Yes.”* The behavior you use it for, however, is considered when banning accounts and appealing bans. If you are using it for normal hotkeying *where one button creates one basic action* you could normally do with a mouse or keyboard, where you fix a click problem, where you’re binding q to your page forward button, whatever, you should be fine.
> 
> We’re not aware of any bans which have occurred due to the use of simple macros, but the fact of the matter is that usage of programs like this are going to be at your own risk and your account may be banned if we detect any ‘questionable/unfair’ scripts being run. In general if someone is banned for usage of a program like this, it’s probably because they weren’t using it for simple macros but something else entirely.



Das ist die Position die Blizzard vertritt. Ein Click = eine Aktion, alles andere ist nicht erlaubt und kann zu Sperren führen.

Quelle: Can I be banned for using Autohotkey? - Technical Support - Overwatch Forums


----------

